# Best Run(s) in CO



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Wyoming, Idaho and montucky are my choices. I'll pass on ColoRado except maybe big south


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Best run to harass mindless tubers is Colorado river from grizzly creek to two rivers. Best mellow booze cruise / fishing roaring fork carbondale down. IMO.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Best run for mooning Amtrak, my vote goes for UpperC


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Wyoming, Idaho and montucky are my choices. I'll pass on ColoRado except maybe big south


Mike you didn't even name any runs. Were talking about Colorado runs, not other states you like more. 

Anyways filter plant on The Poudre at lower flows often has tubers.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I said Big South


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Pro Leisure said:


> Best run for mooning Amtrak, my vote goes for UpperC


I agree


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Pro Leisure said:


> Best run for mooning Amtrak, my vote goes for UpperC


Just got off Upper C and I agree you definatly see a few amtrak


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

sweet baby jesus help us all, it's turning into another upper c thread already.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Ideas....
> Best run(s) for blast rock/mank?
> Best run(s) for Amtrak mooning?
> Best run for disgusting and ridiculous airplane boofs all around?
> ...


Ok, I'm bored so I'll bite.

At least for a III/IV boater this would be my list:

Blast/Mank - Any section of Clear Creek

Mooning - Upper C takes the cake, but lower Gunnison is in the running.

Boofs - Elevenmile

Shuttle Destruction - worst I've experienced is Chukar trail in my Suby.

Tuber Harassment - Salida Playpark

Deep Gorges - Gunny Gorge/ Royal Gorge


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Mooning the Amtrak is boring.....you can't judge the responses. My vote for mooning train passengers has to be the Royal Gorge. Hundreds of people on an open deck train car snapping pictures and cheering and hiding children's eyes....and the train is moving maybe 20 mph.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I can't believe no one is taking this thread seriously. The best place to moon amtrak is in Gore. Brown claw and moon


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

paul i think that brown is still classified as "Praire Doggin"


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

The lower Animas has to be mentioned for a quality mooning experience. A slow coal powered train from the 1800's, and hundreds of unsuspecting tourists a day. It is a great place to harass some tubers also...


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

I need to hit the animas, haven't yet. I still need to hit up a lot of class III river's in Colorado but I an all about safety and want another boat to be safe on new rivers. The gunny gorge is the best place I have been down to be back with nature away from people. Wish I had the money/ safety to guide my raft down.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

GoodTimes said:


> Mooning the Amtrak is boring.....you can't judge the responses. My vote for mooning train passengers has to be the Royal Gorge. Hundreds of people on an open deck train car snapping pictures and cheering and hiding children's eyes....and the train is moving maybe 20 mph.


This brings me back.... while paddling Royal Gorge, I once found a group that took the tram down to the base, so we paddled to shore and took a bunch of photos of them through the fence. They were expecting to get photos of us kayaking, so they were a little surprised when we were taking pics of them instead. 

Jeb, if you're still planning on an afternoon Canyon run Saturday, I think I can make it. What time are you gonna run it?


----------



## boaterbrune (Jun 6, 2011)

Pro Leisure said:


> Best run for mooning Amtrak, my vote goes for UpperC


 I would second this one.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Best blast rock/mank has gotta be SSV.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Good ones so far.

How about best place to see god? ie, highest chances to have a complete meltdown to beat down....

Best run to steal off in the woods for a nooner with the lady(or guy) friend?

Run most likely to get stabbed on?

Best run for showing off and making yourself look better than you are? (The "'kiddie park'' effect)¿

Keep em coming


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

i don't know about stabbed on... but 2 winters ago someone suggested we do the brighton run (if geardog ever tries to tell you that it is february and nothing else is running.... just say no!!!!)

I swear this is the honest truth, about 1/2 way down we hear gun fire... just ******** partaking in some target practice. unfortuntely they were shooting towards the river.
we hugged the bank as close as we could (for cover), i attempted to wave my paddle so they could see 2 [email protected]$$ kayakers were actually on the river.
the shooting continued... at one point i even heard the creepy scary buzzing sound (that if you've ever had a bullet buzz by you you will never forget).
during a break in the shooting i look over at geardog and in all seriousness say "paddle fast while they reload"

so stabbed on... i'll leave that to someone else, but shot on...BRIGHTON!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Why didn't you start hollering? We have run into this gun fire stuff on Boxelder. No sweat just a couple pieces of lead. Give a couple hollers and hopefully they hear you


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Way out of my league but here are some candidates for most likely beatdown :
1)Barrel Springs high
2)meatgrinder
3) Poudre Falls
4) Clear Creek between SIlverplume and Georgetown
5) Put in rapid upper NSV


Hard to believe anybody even does the last 3,just going bu what I have seen personally.

Best place to get stabbed? Maybe around Bucking Broncos.I think they ran off the homeless camp that used to be around there.Shady characters near Trestle and Union at times.Heard of gang bangers around the parking for Pueblo playpark.

Yes Adgeiser the runs out there suck no rapids and dudes moving piles of cow shit around with backhoes and bull dozers


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

You got to include Gilman for mank...better have your tetnis shot updated before you roll in there. Besides the telephone poles, old train parts and a freakin slurry pipe..there is an entire building about to fall in the river.

Also need to include Alkali Creek which consists of 20 CFS of cow piss, some sort of mutant water snakes, a rusty ford van in the last rapid and the first time I paddled it a dead cow head popped up under my boat. Thank god it dumps into the Eagle to clean off. 

The mank factor of Alkali is all offset by the presence of sheep so it is totally worth it!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

M.aybe not any mutant snakes or dead cows but Turkey Creek is even smaller, mankier, and more strewn with car parts than Alkali.Both get run alot .

If we are talking junk in the river., Tennyson Street drop on Clear Creek is shorter but uglier than slurry pipe.I doubt it has been run.There is a line that looks fairly easy if you want to take big risks to run a shitty drop.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

oh yeah, saw the goods on Lake Creek at 1100.Pretty damn intimidating..


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Boulder town run best bikini’s and tubing targets in the world


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

Rain in the Salida area has made the Akansas run fair agine. Brown Cayon is running well.
Here in Montrose we are getting rain and I am lookining into Escalantie to Domingas in the next few weeks.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

David H said:


> Boulder town run best bikini’s and tubing targets in the world


And the canyon above Boulder is the best in my experience for paddling up on nude sun bathers. I've surprised no less than 3 nekkid ladies on rocks in that canyon...


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

David H said:


> Boulder town run best bikini’s and tubing targets in the world


Eben g. Fine park always has fine ladies.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Unfortunately upper Boulder Canyon is more likely to offer views of shriveled sausage than ladies. But the park has no shortage of bikinis, and still enough water for good kid floating.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Dave Frank said:


> Unfortunately upper Boulder Canyon is more likely to offer views of shriveled sausage than ladies. But the park has no shortage of bikinis, and still enough water for good kid floating.


When do you even have room to boat there though? Every time I drive by there are 5,000 college kids everywhere.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

a late night run to the Glenwood river side hot springs might get you stabbed...


----------

